#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  algum fornecedor de suporte de telha 3/4

## saldanhabr

boa noite, estou a procura de suporte de telha cano 3/4 ou 1 pol.
alguem conhece um lugar com preço bom:?

----------


## Pirigoso

qual quantidade vc precisa?

----------


## mariodc10

bom dia é eu que faço meus suporte de 3/4 e os giros , se vc quiser cobro 2,50 minha mão de obra .e te passo o mesmo valor q eu pego

----------


## davigava

Amigo tenho o que vc precisa entre em contato cmg , [email protected]

----------


## agatangelos

Cara entra em contato com o sr. ITO preço, qualidade e bom atendimento ... [email protected] Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------

